
Shoe-fitting Fluoroscope - robertelder
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoe-fitting_fluoroscope
======
Safety1stClyde
> Three shoe salespersons have been identified with rare conditions that might
> be associated with their chronic occupational exposure: a severe radiation
> burn requiring amputation in 1950,[10] a case of dermatitis with ulceration
> in 1957,[11] and a case of basal-cell carcinoma of the sole in 2004.[8]

There was more information in the following quite interesting article linked
from the references:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20100326182352/http://staff.tamh...](https://web.archive.org/web/20100326182352/http://staff.tamhigh.org/lapp/xray.pdf)

